# nano vs. pico vs. vi(m) vs. livecd

## trapperjohn

Mod edit:

Dieser Thread wurde von diesem abgespalten.

amne

Wobei ich immer noch nicht verstehe, warum auf den Live-CDs kein vi ist ... hab noch kein Unix-ähnliches System ohne gesehen.

Und nano ist nun wirklich der letzte Editor, auf den man intuitiv zurückgreift (vor Gentoo wusste ich nicht mal, dass es den gibt).

----------

## mondauge

nano ist der Gentoo Standardtexteditor, weil es der GNU Texteditor ist (hab das in irgendeiner Doku mal gelesen)... Leider find ich den auch nicht gut und ich weiß auch nicht, wer sich das überlegt hat. 

Aber man muss ihn ja zum Glück nur ganz selten benutzen bis man sich nen vim oder ähnliches installieren kann  :Smile: 

----------

## tacki

hmm, ich komm bisher ganz gut mit nano zurecht. liegt aber wohl auch daran dass ich nicht viele funktionen brauche (suchen, zu zeile springen, editieren, speichern)  :Smile:  für die zwecke reicht nano *g*

----------

## jay

Ich breche hier auch mal eine Lanze für nano. Für jemanden der jahrelang pine an der Uni für seine Mails verwendet hat, war die Bedienung auf Anhieb intuitiv, wogegen ich vi zwar mehrfach angetestet, aber immer wieder entnervt aufgegeben habe. Ich denke schon, dass nano die perfekte Wahl für die LiveCD ist.  Wenn man vi draufpackt, muss mann auch emacs berücksichtigen und die beiden sind eindeutig overkill für nur ein paar Konfigurationsdateien bei der Installation. Es hindert auch ja niemand daran, gleich während der Installation seinen Lieblingseditor zu emergen.

----------

## goom

Ich bin auch zufrieden mit nano. Bietet meiner Meinung nach alle Möglichkeiten, die man benötigt, um gentoo zu installieren und wenn jemand lieber joe oder was auch immer nutzt, soll er es sich emergen  :Smile:  .

----------

## trapperjohn

 *jay wrote:*   

> Ich breche hier auch mal eine Lanze für nano. Für jemanden der jahrelang pine an der Uni für seine Mails verwendet hat, war die Bedienung auf Anhieb intuitiv

 

Kein Wunder, da Pine auf Pico basiert .. welcher widerum das Vorbild für nano war.  :Wink: 

Ich hab ja auch gar nichts gegen nano - er ist sehr einfach zu bedienen, und daher gerade für Neueinsteiger zu empfehlen. Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum an den paar MB für vi gespart wurde. Er ist nun einmal DER Unix-Editor (jaja, emacs .. pfft).

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *trapperjohn wrote:*   

>  *jay wrote:*   Ich breche hier auch mal eine Lanze für nano. Für jemanden der jahrelang pine an der Uni für seine Mails verwendet hat, war die Bedienung auf Anhieb intuitiv 
> 
> Kein Wunder, da Pine auf Pico basiert .. welcher widerum das Vorbild für nano war. 
> 
> Ich hab ja auch gar nichts gegen nano - er ist sehr einfach zu bedienen, und daher gerade für Neueinsteiger zu empfehlen. Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum an den paar MB für vi gespart wurde. Er ist nun einmal DER Unix-Editor (jaja, emacs .. pfft).

 

Soweit ich weiß ich grad umgekerht. Zuerst wure pine entwickelt und die Uni (die pine entwickelt hat) hat dann pico daraus gemacht, da pine einfach zu bedienen war.

Naja, nano und pico sind quasi dassgleiche, ich merke den einzigen Unterschied, dass nano oben nno hat und pico oben pico hat, sonst sind sie für mich idenstich.

vi ist nicht schlecht, aber wenn man noch nie mit solchen Editoren gearbeitet hat bzw. noch nicht die Bedienungsanleitung durchgelesen hat, it so gut wie unbrauchbar, denn es dauert ja ne Ewigkeit, bis du überhaupt mal was schrieben kannst, und wenn du es geschafft hast, dann kannt du niht mehr raus aus dem edit-Modus. Deshalb benutze ich vi nie. Mitttlerweile kann ich das bedienen, aber nano ist viel einfacher, du brauchst keine Bedienunganleitung dafür.   :Smile: 

Ach, und für mich ist auch der König der Editoren für die Konsole eindeutig emacs!!!

----------

## mondauge

[flame]Also die Anleitung für emacs ist bestimmt zehnmal so dick wie die Anleitung für vim...[/flame]

Aber ich muss gestehen, dass ich als langjähriger vim User noch nie die Anleitung gelesen hab. Als ersten Einstieg hat mir das Gentoo vi howto sehr gut geholfen und den Rest hab ich dann im INet nachgekuckt (so Sachen wie Syntax Highlighting, Folding, Auto Klammern, Indent, mehrere Files gleichzeitig bearbeiten)

mondauge

----------

## jay

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Naja, nano und pico sind quasi dassgleiche, ich merke den einzigen Unterschied, dass nano oben nno hat und pico oben pico hat, sonst sind sie für mich idenstich.

 

Die Lizenz macht den Unterschied! Pico ist nicht GPL und allein aus diesem Grund hat drobbins auch nano gewählt.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Und was für eine Lizenz hat Pico?

----------

## mondauge

```
emerge -s pico

 

*  app-editors/pico

      Latest version available: 0.0.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 0 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.washington.edu/pine

      Description: Pico text editor

      License:     as-is

```

mondauge

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> License:     as-is 

 

so sagt mir das Ding nämlich gar nichts. as-is, d.h gar keine Lizenz, oder wie?

----------

## primat

Also mich hat der fehlende vi schon sehr gestört! Wenn ich mich an ein Linuxsystem setze und etwas editieren möchte gebe ich fast automatisch vi foo ein!

Mit der Gentoo live-cd bin ich damit zum ersten mal gescheitert!

Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, warum man die 5 MB für den vim nicht einfach noch der live-cd zuschlägt! Die ist doch ohnehin nicht randvoll!

Gruss

Sebo

----------

## psyqil

Alles wird gut!

----------

## Louisdor

Hi !

Also ich nehm den Midnight Commander.

Für meinen Bedarf als Gentoo Anfänger ist (mcedit) als Editor völlig ausreichend.

Der kann Syntaxhilighting, mehr brauch ich erst mal nicht.

Mit dem nano bin ich aber auch gleich gut klar gekommen.

Die Hilfe, wenn notwendig, steht ja gleich mit im Fenster drin.

----------

## MrTom

Vi ist schon auf der LiveCD drauf, aber nicht vim. Nur ist er halt nach einem chroot wech...

Nano wird ja automatisch mitinstalliert. Wenn man auf vi zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht verzichten kann / möchte, dann kann man ausserhalb der chroot den Editor verwenden.

Ich kann nicht auf vi verzichten  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

Das mit pico/nano ist vor allem ein Lizenzproblem.

 *Gentoo Social Contract wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jedoch wird Gentoo Linux niemals von einem Stück Software abhängen, welches nicht unter der GNU General Public License, GNU Lesser General Public License oder anderen Lizenzen, die nicht von der Open Source Initative (OSI) freigegeben wurden.

 

Der Social Contract findet sich übrigens hier.

Auf die Pine-Lizenz trifft das nicht ganz zu. Da Gentoo mit diesem Social Contract nicht ganz allein ist (ist von Debian abgeleitet) gab es ausreichendes Interesse, einen GPL-Klon zu schreiben, was dann irgendwer mal gemacht hat.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *amne wrote:*   

> Das mit pico/nano ist vor allem ein Lizenzproblem.
> 
>  *Gentoo Social Contract wrote:*   
> 
> Jedoch wird Gentoo Linux niemals von einem Stück Software abhängen, welches nicht unter der GNU General Public License, GNU Lesser General Public License oder anderen Lizenzen, die nicht von der Open Source Initative (OSI) freigegeben wurden. 
> ...

 

Dein Link ist irgendwie tot   :Laughing:   :Cool: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Dein Link ist irgendwie tot   

 

Nein, dein DNS Server hat nicht die aktuelle IP.

----------

## amne

Hm, vielleicht hat dein Nameserver noch die alte IP. Probiers mal mit http://80.190.247.221/main/de/contract.xml

----------

## pablo_supertux

Allerdings!!! so hat es aber funktioniert  :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

jetz muss ich aber auch nochmal senfen  :Wink: 

dieser furchtbare nano ist wirklich der primitivste editor den es gibt auf welt. für den einsteiger vielleicht ungefähr 2 monate lang gut zu benutzen aber sobald man irgendwann mal was komplexeres sucht, oder zeilen-nummern sehen will... hmpfl, es ist ein kreuz.

ich würde es wirklich sehr begrüßen wenn vim per default mitkommen würde, soviel fetter würde er das stagefile/livecd auch nicht machen  :Smile: 

es ist sowieso das erste was nachcompiliert wird bei mir...

----------

## spitzwegerich

Ich habe den nano erst durch die gentoo-installation kennengelernt und finde ihn offengestanden unmöglich.

Mein erster Editor war der emacs, und darum habe ich ihn lange Zeit bevorzugt. Aber jetzt mag ich ihn nicht mehr, der vim ist einfach zu geil.

Wobei mir aber nicht ganz in den Kopf will, warum die Richtungstasten im vi auf den tasten h j k l und nicht auf j k l ; liegen, so dass sie genau der rechten Hand im 10-Finger-System entsprächen.

Außerdem finde ich ESC zum Verlassen des Editier-Modus auch etwas umständlich, da hätte man eine bequemere Taste wählen sollen.

----------

## tacki

wie hier schon angemerkt wurde, ist der nano gut um die ersten paar configs zu editieren (bis man ein lauffähiges system hat). für die make.conf oder rc.conf brauch ich keinen aufwendigen editor, der komplexe textmanipulation durchführt oder mir alle zeilen die ein 'xxx' enthalten farbig markiert (beispiel).

Jetzt mal ernsthaft, nano ist dafür gedacht, einfach aufgaben zu erfüllen. wer nach der installation grobere änderungen an diversen dateien vornehmen will, der kann sich dann vim/emacs oder von mir aus auch openoffice  :Wink:  installieren.

ich will jedenfalls dass das stage1-image möglichst klein bleibt...

----------

## primat

Ich finde es schon sehr problematisch, dass man bei nano auf keinen Fall das -w vergessen darf! Wer nano nicht kennt vergisst das leicht und versaut sich damit vielleicht seine ganzen conf Dateien. Ich finde einen solchen Editor als Standardeditor ungeeignet! Zumindest sollte automatisch ein alias nano="nano -w" gesetzt werden!

Gruss

Sebo

----------

## tacki

in der installations-anleitung steht das groß und breit drin... aber ein alias setzen wär sicher sinnvoll für alle fälle

----------

## jay

Wieso. Steht in der Doku ausführlich drin und wird extra noch mal erklärt warum!

----------

## primat

Weil es ein völlig unnötiges Risiko ist und weil man vielleicht 3x dran denkt und beim 4. mal schnell noch was ändern möchte und das -w vergisst! 

Gruss

sebo

----------

## tacki

im grunde kann man überall was vergessen/übersehen.. mir is auch schon ein paarmal (am anfang) passiert dass ich die fstab nicht editiert hab. damals gabs den link /dev/root noch nicht und ich konnte nur noch die livecd starten um das zu ändern.

fehler passieren immer wenn man nicht aufpasst. ganz besonders schöne fehler erzeugt man natürlich als root   :Very Happy: 

siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=17076 (ganz fiese dabei)

also einfach aufpassen was man als root tippt - gilt immer

----------

## dalu

ich hab mich an nano gewöhnt, wenn man schnell ne konfig ändern will

nano -w datei

tipptipptipptipp

strg+o return strg+x

für syntaxhervorhebung hab ich dann die entsprechenden DEs, kdevelop,quanta

vi, ich habs echt versucht, aber das ding ist so unintuitiv, und wenn ich so lese das man mit hjkl navigiert statt den cursortasten, ne danke. bis ich mal raugefunden hab, das man :quit schreiben muß und strg+c nicht klappt, reiner hass. kann aber gut verstehn warum leute darauf stehn, naja jedem sein bier

----------

## MrTom

 *dalu wrote:*   

> vi, ich habs echt versucht, aber das ding ist so unintuitiv, und wenn ich so lese das man mit hjkl navigiert statt den cursortasten, ne danke. bis ich mal raugefunden hab, das man :quit schreiben muß und strg+c nicht klappt, reiner hass. kann aber gut verstehn warum leute darauf stehn, naja jedem sein bier

 

Kleiner Crashkurs in VIM (nicht vi):

Speichern und Beenden:  ESC+zz

Das Wort unterm Cursors auswechseln: cw

Zeile löschen: dd

Wort löschen: dw

Bis zum Zeilenende löschen: d$

Alles bis zum Zeilenende in Buffer kopieren y$

Wort in Buffer kopieren yw

Einfügen des Buffers: p

Cursors bewegen: Natürlich auch mit Cursor-Tasten. Das mit hjkl soll dafür sein, dass man die Finder nicht zu den Cursor-Tasten bewegen muss

etc...

Vim ist leider erst dann intuitiv, wenn man es kann  :Wink: 

Es gibt eine sehr gute Anleitung dazu... 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/vi-guide.xmlLast edited by MrTom on Wed Feb 11, 2004 10:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tacki

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vim ist leider erst dann intuitiv, wenn man es kann 
> 
> 

 

hehe, der ist gut   :Laughing: 

----------

## mondauge

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/vi-guide.xml

 

Der Link is leider nicht gültig (404). Unter http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/vi-guide.xml findet man aber den guide.

Ach ja... das vi cheat sheet.. hat mir schon oft aus schlimmen vim Situationen geholfen  :Smile: 

mondauge

----------

## sirro

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> Der Link is leider nicht gültig (404). Unter http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/vi-guide.xml findet man aber den guide.

 

der richtige Link: http://www.gentoo.de/inhalte/doku/vi-guide/

----------

## kollega

hi

ich fand das letztens auch wieder madig ohne vi(m) meine mühle aufzusetzen... wobei der nano auch irgendwas hat... nur wenn er mir dann im code irgendwo ein  *Quote:*   

> :wq!

  schreibt, dann pisst das manchmal schon an... wie vorhin schon erwähnt: vim is intuitiv

ich muss aber auch sagen, dass mich der vi der bei solaris mitgeliefert wird, total für den arsch ist, denn da greift wirklich die "harcore-syntax" und vi ist auf unseren domänen der einzige editor... letztens kam ein kollege zu mir und meinte er könne die datei nicht editieren (somal er von IXen und UXen überhaupt keinen peil hat...) so schleichen sich immer wieder fehler ein, denn einige leute kopieren sich config-files via ftp lokal auf ihre windows-mühle, editieren sie mit dem notepad oder editor von M$ und schieben sie dann wieder zurück... und dann is das geheule groß, wenn nix mehr geht... is ja irgendwie auch logisch... man geht ja auch nicht mit zahnschmerzen zum hautarzt und lässt sich dort behandeln...

greetz tobi

----------

## MrTom

Ja stimmt schon... Der echte oder einfache Klone von VI sind schon wirklich Hardcore.

Vor allem wenn man den VI ohne Vorwarnung startet und das Teil dann nicht mal beenden kann  :Wink: 

Ich musste den VI lernen, da es der einzige Editor ist / war der auf jeden System drauf ist. Geh mal eine eine HP-UX und versuch nano zu starten  :Wink: 

----------

## spitzwegerich

Hab mal einen Bekannten vor einen Original-vi gesetzt mit der Aufforderung, er solle das Teil beenden. Besser als jeder Passwort-Bildschirmschoner, hehe...

----------

## kollega

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> Hab mal einen Bekannten vor einen Original-vi gesetzt mit der Aufforderung, er solle das Teil beenden. Besser als jeder Passwort-Bildschirmschoner, hehe...

 

...und dann lass da mal noch das amerikanische tastatur-layout sein auf ner deutschen tastatur...

dann is alles aus    :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mondauge

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich musste den VI lernen, da es der einzige Editor ist / war der auf jeden System drauf ist. Geh mal eine eine HP-UX und versuch nano zu starten 

 

Das kenn ich von SUN Solaris Maschinen... Der original hardcore vi is leider n bissl zu hardcore für mich.. Meiner Meinung nach was zum abgewöhnen bzw. ist es das beste Mittel der emacs-Leute zu demonstrieren, wie kompliziert der vi ist

mondauge

----------

